# Game Gunts



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 21, 2021)

(And we're the Game Gunts!)
Ethan Ralph's gaming career goes far back. How far? Who cares.
Ralph claims that he was  a local arcade legend in the 90s, almost winning a local tournament until some kid went and beat his high score. Ralph gained most of his fame from the Gamergate movement, which we all know as about ethics in video games.

Over the past few years, Ralph's show has been dying surprisingly quick due to deplatforming, self-censorship, boring content, and Ralph's degenerate habits. We're starting to see Ralph game more, which is likely a ploy to get more money out of his paypigs - taking inspiration from DSP. This thread exists to archive and discuss his gaming streams and habits.

*Nora Streams*
People report that Ralph would regularly game with his ex-wife Nora behind paywall streams. There is plenty of evidence to suggest that claims that Nora regularly beat Ralph was in fact true. Due to the age of these and the fact that they are paywall content, I haven't seen these and they may be lost to time.

*Mortal Kombat X*
(It's Game Gunts vs!)
The first stream I have record of Ralph gaming on air was his Mortal Kombat X stream where he battled Jim/Metokur on Dec 30, 2018. The idea is they would battle with a best of 7 approach. The winner would get bragging rights, while the loser would have to bow down to the superior gaming master, DarkSydePhil (DSP). Metokur stomped Gunty. Metokur played several characters and you could tell that he knew how to play and react to certain manuevers. Gunt picked Takeda and said that he only trained with one character (likely only for an hour or 2 as he only knew basic combos and moves). This forced Ralph to put an intro at the beginning of his show for the week praising DSP.





*Among Us*
After the game became trendy in 2020, Ralph, Warski, Warski's co-host Kyler, and people from the show/discord went and played a few hours on Oct 11, 2020. It went exactly how you'd expect




Ralph was obviously drunk and probably xanaxberried out of his mind. He went into the pre-planned event not knowing how to play the game, and warski had to explain the game to him 20 minutes into the stream. Ralph barely bothered to learn it and was running around like a chicken with its head cut the entire duration of the stream. The stream was plagued by technical issues...caused by Ralph. Ralph would regularly show the lobby code, allowing aylawgs and random nobody fans to join.




The times that he would censor the screen, he'd constantly forget to remove the censor and everyone would be stuck looking at the Guntstream logo. Ralph would also constantly mute the stream. When Ralph wasn't channeling his inner DSP to play like an idiot, he would ruin the game for everyone else by calling out the imposter when he was killed.

This should've been a wake up call to never stream games again

*Age of Empires 2*
I have no evidence of an AOE2 stream ever happening besides the fact that many times back on DLive, notifications would be sent out during the normal GuntStream timeslot that Ralph was streaming Age of Empires 2. Those of us that are very familiar with Gunt Lore believe that if Ralph plays AOE2, he is likely the type of person who picks a random civ he thinks is cool, doesn't hunt his boars, and has a 13 minute feudal time.

*Super Mario Sunshine*
On April 15, 2021, while the George Floyd trial was ongoing, and Ralph was doing The Court Retort during each day, Ralph decided to stream Super Mario Sunshine.




This went exactly how you'd expect. He had no clue how to play, roamed around pointlessly for a while, and couldn't figure out basic Risk/Reward management. Sunshine is a game that constantly shows you what you're supposed to be doing or going at the start of each level by having a cutscene direct you there. Gunt couldn't figure this out and constantly roamed around looking for where to go and couldn't figure out how to access more than 1 level. He had to ask Pantsu and Bibble for help a lot.

Sunshine is known for it's Fludd mechanic where you could clean up ooze and use it to hover. Anyone who has played the game remembers the "Secret of" shines, which would direct you to go to a mini-level inside a level, where your Fludd would be removed, making you use the games normal jump mechanics when you've been adapting to using Fludd to recover from bad jumps. When Ralph reached the first Secret of level, it went exactly how you expected. He constantly died due to stupid timing mistakes, wouldn't take risks, and during one life, he decided to take a risk by attempting to get the 1-up mushroom at the very end. Anyone with any sense of risk/reward management knows not to go for this mushroom as it's in a spot where you could die if you don't perfectly time your jump and landing. Gunt decided to jump (While not lining himself up with its shadow), missed it, then fell to his death, causing him to lose all progress.



Viewers were left asking why Gator wasn't on nor the one playing as Sunshine is a game about being a jannie.

*Monster Hunter: Rise and Pac-Man 99*
On April 21, 2021, Ralph decided to stream Pac-Man 99 and Monster Hunter: Rise.




Gunt started out with Pac-Man, playing 4 rounds. While, I'm not familiar with the 99 version of the game, it seems like you compete with 98 other players. You're basically trying to last as long as possible and rack up points with fruits respawning all pellets. I don't know if Ralph knew how to play it going in, but he went straight for the big pellets. While this is a good strategy in this gamemode, it's unknown if Ralph knew this ahead of time. We didn't get to see him play a normal game which would've told us if Ralph thinks he should always go for the big pellets.
After four rounds, ralph placed randomly, above half most of the time with making rank 15 once. Everytime he decided, he was taking an unneccesary risk or not playing it smart (going back to risk/reward management). The final round is when he got 15th. After losing, he went and read some superberries, and while this went on for a while, there were 5 players still in the game after several minutes of superberries, showing that Ralph never even stood a chance. During this, he talks about how he's going to be a dad in a month and is excited about it, despite the fact that Faith probably won't let him anywhere near the guntling. After this, Ralph decided to flash his friend code so that anyone can friend him, cause a friend is a need is a friend indeed, but a friend with gunt is better.



After that, Ralph decided to boot up MH:R.

Monster Hunter is an RPG series known for its grindiness, and addictive gameplay...for those willing to put in the time. Ralph is the type of person who plays a game for an hour or two and never touches it again. It is also a game known to punish people who can't play games, once they leave the early game.
As said many times before, this game went exactly how you'd expect. MH is a complex series with the tutorial known to take several hours. Gunt was constantly skimming through the text and ignoring important parts of it. Unlike World, where the tutorial takes you to your room and instructs you to test and choose a weapon based on your preferred playstyle, Rise hands you the Longsword and shows you the chest to use to switch weapons. Gunt just took the longsword and went on his merry way, pigeonholing him into a playstyle he likely won't like.

The stream was for the most part boring. 30 minutes in, you were saying to yourself, "he really should've played the tutorial offline." He even acknowledged this at the end. He offered little to no commentary with most of it just calling the female NPCS "bitch." Ralph would eat between missions, despite it doing no good for him, and it only being worthwhile once monsters start bulldozing you. When shown where to go via cutscene, Ralph would head to opposite way (he did this twice in fact, for the same objective). He completely ignored the minimap telling him where to go and would just wander aimlessly around.
Combat was a complete joke. His Dog and Cat companions would do all the damage, and he would be lucky to land a hit with a large sword (which he would normally swing in the wrong direction). It took him forever to finish the Jagras mission because he wouldn't look at the minimap, and decided to play Dora the Explorer. He went into another mission against another small swarm monster, but quit a few minutes saying it was going to take too long (because he sucks at it) and was going to go visit Mama Gunt in the hospital.

It is highly recommended that if Ralph plays this again on air (he acted like he hated it, so probably won't) that kiwis friend him, equip the Corn Cob Gun(t)Lance, and join his game to aid him.

*Biomutant*
On June 11, 2021, Gunt decided to do some Game Gunts since Pantsu didn't want to participate in Pantsu Friday on Maker's Mark Sunrise. As soon as Gunt booted it up, the first thing he did was select German as the language, then spend minutes fiddling around in an attempt to get it changed to English. Once he got the language right, he tried playing it, but the framerate was crap for the stream, so Not-so-Gunt (Gator) decided to have Gunt download and install some crap. After about 20 mins, Gunt gave up and went to play Commad and Conquer. During this, Gunt showed his Steam Library.




*Command and Conquer: Red Alert*
Since Gunt couldn't get Biomutant to work, he instead went and played C&C. It went exactly as you'd expect from a grown man who can't play video games and was trying to stream them. Nothing interesting was said. Gunt could barely play despite him bragging about how good he used to be. He didn't micromanage shit, would charge glass cannon artillery units into direct fire, wouldn't exploit the game's bad AI when it comes to focus firing, and wouldn't produce enough military units to keep up. He played 4 games. 1 game crashed and he got crushed the other 3.




*Battlefield 1942*
On Nov 14, 2021, Gunt decided to stream the remake of Battlefield 1942 in order to shill his guntsendgo to scam his paypigs of 10k to pay for a $421 paternity test.





Gunt's game skills were on full display here. The majority of the stream was spend seething about every little thing. He was a detriment to his team the entire time as he would frequently idle to read SuperBerries. He refused to play without a tank, so he would always spawn on the far side of the map so he could get one. Then when engaged in a fight, he would easily miss stationary targets with a fucking explosive tank shell. Most his games ended like this.




At one point he couldn't get a tank, so another tank was rolling up on him. He spooked the driver causing the driver to shoot at him (There's no FF). Then Gunt decided to seethe instead of hopping into the gunner seat like he planned to do. The drive took off to go about his original plan, while Gunt chased and seethed with friendly fire.

Another time, he was going over a hill and his gunner was engaging the enemy. Gunt ignored the fight all together, his gunner died, then he died because he was ignoring the damage he was taking.




*Elden Ring*
On March 12, 2022, Gunt decided to stream Elden Ring seeing how it was brand new. Kiwis noticed right away that Ralph had a pirated version of the game due to the way it was saved on his computer and how it was titled. This was actually extremely smart of him. As we know, Ralph is the kind of person who buys a game, plays it for an hour, then never touches it again. This basically saved him 60 dollars cause you sure as shit know he wasn't going to touch Elden Ring ever again due to its difficulty.

Before we get started, let's get the obvious jokes out of the way:
Gunt Knight, Maker of Marks. Guntskin Noble. And of course




Anyways, the stream went exactly how you expected and how I called it. Ralph bumbled around in game and died to stupid shit  and eventually hit the brick wall that is Margit before giving up. Below is a super cut of all the stupid shit he did. He never touched the game ever again of course.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 21, 2021)

amogus


----------



## Vetti (Apr 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Ethan Ralph's gaming career goes far back. How far?


To the early 90s. Ralph claims to have been a local legend at the arcade, and said that he was once close to winning a town tournament before some other kid beat his high score last minute. He said this in the same stream where he had to replay Donut Plains 1 in Super Mario World a dozen times before beating it.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Apr 21, 2021)

It will never stop surprising that he doesn't lose the controller in his gunt


----------



## High Tea (Apr 21, 2021)

He used to game with Nora.  I can't find them.  This was at the height of the Killstream.  I think it was bonus content, couple's gaming.  Nora would dominate.


----------



## panic mode (Apr 21, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> amogus


ur sounding kinda sus rn bro


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 21, 2021)

Vetti said:


> Ralph claims to have been a local legend at the arcade, and said that he was once close to winning a town tournament before some other kid beat his high score last minute.


That kid's name? Phil Burnell.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> (And we're the Game Gunts!)
> Ethan Ralph's gaming career goes far back. How far? Who cares? Ralph gained most of his fame from the Gamergate movement, which we all know as about ethics in video games.
> 
> Over the past few years, Ralph's show has been dying surprisingly quick due to deplatforming, self-censorship, boring content, and Ralph's degenerate habits. We're starting to see Ralph game more, which is likely a ploy to get more money out of his paypigs - taking inspiration from DSP. This thread exists to archive and discuss his gaming streams and habits.
> ...


What weapon is he using in monhun? Rise is easier than the rest of them but that game’ll still eat him alive, particularly if he’s using something complicated like Charge Blade.


----------



## FM Bradley (Apr 21, 2021)

Gunt is to video games what Billy Ray Cyrus was to outlaw country music.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 21, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> What weapon is he using in monhun? Rise is easier than the rest of them but that game’ll still eat him alive, particularly if he’s using something complicated like Charge Blade.


Haven't played world in ages, but it was one of the longer, thinner swords.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey I'm Gunt!
I'm not-so-Gunt!


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 21, 2021)

Vetti said:


> To the early 90s. Ralph claims to have been a local legend at the arcade, and said that he was once close to winning a town tournament before some other kid beat his high score last minute. He said this in the same stream where he had to replay Donut Plains 1 in Super Mario World a dozen times before beating it.


He could be saying the truth, just that the diabetes is decaying his motor skills, vision and reaction time. He could have been very bored and just read through blogs, forums and game manuals where he gets all his vidya knowledge, I don't believe Ralph knows how to setup MS DOS, so big doubt if he played Shadow President 1 and 2. Still the second biggest gamer in the guntverse, of course our eldestfag gayduh is number one. He plays Persona something something, after all.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 21, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> What weapon is he using in monhun? Rise is easier than the rest of them but that game’ll still eat him alive, particularly if he’s using something complicated like Charge Blade.


He is obviously using gunlance, otherwise he will not have access to this marvelous weapon.



			https://monsterhunterrise.wiki.fextralife.com/Mighty+Cornpopper


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Haven't played world in ages, but it was one of the longer, thinner swords.


So long swords. But still, Gunt's gonna get eaten alive by the nastier monsters. Take it from someone who managed a no cart run in Generations.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh god, even Rise'll eat his gunt out. This'll be fucking grand. I hope he avoids my weapons, I don't want the association.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> What happens when you take a fat alcoholic with a dying show and watch him play video games where he sucks, doesn't say anything funny nor insightful, and can't be bothered to learn how to properly play?​


You gunt what you fucking deserve?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 21, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> amogus


ඞ


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 21, 2021)

He tried to play Cuphead once.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 21, 2021)

Ralph somehow makes video games more boring.  If he wanted to be entertaining he should play retarded games and make fun of them.  I'm sure you can just type furry or trans into steam and get something to riff on.

You're welcome for the idea Ralph.


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 21, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph somehow makes video games more boring.  If he wanted to be entertaining he should play retarded games and make fun of them.  I'm sure you can just type furry or trans into steam and get something to riff on.
> 
> You're welcome for the idea Ralph.


He needs to play the entire sonic catalog and never once refer to sonic as sonic, rather sonichu...



Sam Losco said:


> He tried to play Cuphead once.


And somehow he managed to be worse than that journo who couldn't beat the tutorial.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 21, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph somehow makes video games more boring.  If he wanted to be entertaining he should play retarded games and make fun of them.  I'm sure you can just type furry or trans into steam and get something to riff on.
> 
> You're welcome for the idea Ralph.


He can't do that. Every time he streams it looks like it's a hassle and he'd rather be doing anything else. 

If you want to know what'd it be like of he could do it and actually be funny, just go on YT and search for dolphin sounds.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 21, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He can't do that. Every time he streams it looks like it's a hassle and he'd rather be doing anything else.


Do be fair, I was assuming Gator would just sort of do everything for him.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (Apr 21, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> amogus


plz explain


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 21, 2021)

Looking at the title I thought a DSP thread had gotten lost and wound up in the wrong subforum.

Anyways, I can imagine few figures I'd see as a worse candidate for streaming videogames than Ethan Ralph due to a combination of his chimpanzee-level intelligence, complete lack of improvisational skills, and drunken temper; I'm sure he also privately believes caring about videogames is for sad beta males, but I'd imagine he's just too lacking in creativity or interesting skills to think of anything else to do for extra cash to help him drink himself into the grave by his mid 40s.

Of course truth be told I'm not sure how all of the above didn't stop him from becoming popular anywhere outside of prison showers in the first place, but I guess some people just really like dimwitted rednecks with dwarfism and a voice that sounds like the screams of a dying rabbit.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> if Ralph plays AOE2, he is likely the type of person who picks a random civ he thinks is cool, doesn't hunt his boars, and has a 13 minute feudal time.


I feel attacked


----------



## Reversal (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd say "it'd be funny to watch Ralph fail miserably at monster hunter" but it probably won't even be funny bad. It'll just be boring, like the KillReport but with games. The only gameplay of Ralph's I've ever bothered to watch was the Jim vs Ralph bout and it was so pathetic to watch I never bothered to watch any of his other gaming stuff. I imagine he plays games like a woman does (bad and boring) which isn't even enjoyable to make fun of. It's just sad.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 21, 2021)

Anita Sarkeesian could beat ralph at video games.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Apr 21, 2021)

He should rebrand to "OnlyUseMeGunt."


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 22, 2021)

The kang of arcade games won't even accept my Tetris challenge.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 22, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> He should rebrand to "OnlyUseMeGunt."


----------



## Not Even Twice (Apr 22, 2021)

Gunt's Ralph said:


> plz explain


It's a Stonetoss thing.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 22, 2021)

REEEEEE Fake GamerGunt!


737 MAX Stan Account said:


> He should rebrand to "OnlyUseMeGunt."


Brian is a real GamerGunt. Somebody remake this but with Ralph and top and Blade on bottom:


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 22, 2021)

Game suggestion: Urban Chaos, it's about a black female cop arresting thugs and creeps. Fun, easy, nice music, plenty of funny glitches and the lads could racesperg to their heart's content.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 22, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Over the past few years, Ralph's show has been dying surprisingly quick due to deplatforming, self-censorship, boring content, and Ralph's degenerate habits. We're starting to see Ralph game more, which is likely a ploy to get more money out of his paypigs - taking inspiration from DSP. This thread exists to archive and discuss his gaming streams and habits.


i disagree that deplatforming did anything to him, he had more viewers show up early on in his bannings to support him and he could have kept them with better content.



Vetti said:


> To the early 90s. Ralph claims to have been a local legend at the arcade, and said that he was once close to winning a town tournament before some other kid beat his high score last minute. He said this in the same stream where he had to replay Donut Plains 1 in Super Mario World a dozen times before beating it.


"you see that badass little midget over there? leaning on the cabinet almost tipping it backwards? that son of a bitch got the first goomba and he only died twice"


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 22, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Game suggestion: Urban Chaos, it's about a black female cop arresting thugs and creeps. Fun, easy, nice music, plenty of funny glitches and the lads could racesperg to their heart's content.


Unironically if he did community picks for games it would be marvelous. However I've never seen him complete a game and he more than likely never has.
LEADER OF GAMER GATE, FAWK YEA! Ralph is the biggest reason gamergate turned into a trash ethots campaign rather fixing unethical bullshit in video game media. They could of actually accomplished something instead they all had to rage at any waman who disagreed (sometimes rightfully so) while appearing like a bunch of incel's to the majority of people.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 22, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> They could of actually accomplished something instead they all had to rage at any waman who disagreed (sometimes rightfully so) while appearing like a bunch of incel's to the majority of people.


the problem they were trying to fix in gg wasnt thought out either, zoe got a feature for a shitty game that would have no players in a timeline without gg like it does now but because they wanted to sperg she got a bit more fame and clout. the games media is obscure and not really anything noteworthy either, all in all a complete shit show and really just an excuse for sad little rejected beta males like ethan to vent about being rejected by anita and zoe, really saved the white race though i guess lol.



Ralphamale said:


> Unironically if he did community picks for games it would be marvelous. However I've never seen him complete a game and he more than likely never has.


i demand a full 100 percent gunt playthrough of mario sunshine


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 22, 2021)

I remember Ralph playing COD Modern Warfare and during team deathmatch he would constantly die over and over again while running around with a machine gun (sentry defense weapon)  instead of using a sub machine gun or assault rifle. I think even DSP would beat Ethan Ralph in COD.


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 22, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> the problem they were trying to fix in gg wasnt thought out either, zoe got a feature for a shitty game that would have no players in a timeline without gg like it does now but because they wanted to sperg she got a bit more fame and clout. the games media is obscure and not really anything noteworthy either, all in all a complete shit show and really just an excuse for sad little rejected beta males like ethan to vent about being rejected by anita and zoe, really saved the white race though i guess lol.
> 
> 
> i demand a full 100 percent gunt playthrough of mario sunshine


Ralph being kicked out of that conference by Brianna Wu was hilarious. Him waddling out the beta male he is wounded that he was found out. How many tries do you reckon it would take Ralph to get the final blue coins in the lava where you have to move through the level in the canoe? I don't think he can honestly and that's not to mention the others. Even with a guide he would somehow fuck it all up as he struggles finding shines as it is when the intro to each shine shows you the basic premise of it. Miyamoto questioned if his own son was retarded during play testing of Mario 64 so he would up and commit seppuku if he ever seen Ralphamale playing.



UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> I remember Ralph playing COD Modern Warfare and during team deathmatch he would constantly die over and over again while running around with a machine gun (sentry defense weapon)  instead of using a sub machine gun or assault rifle. I think even DSP would beat Ethan Ralph in COD.


That was incredibly sad. His top game that session landed him around two kills and twenty give or take deaths. Blind niggas are better at Cod.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 22, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> That was incredibly sad. His top game that session landed him around two kills and twenty give or take deaths. Blind niggas are better at Cod.


imagine trying to have a serious game and you get ralph as your teammate feeding the other team more than his own gunt and he calls you and your family niggers and gets belligerent if you tell him to stop and hide or something



Ralphamale said:


> Ralph being kicked out of that conference by Brianna Wu was hilarious. Him waddling out the beta male he is wounded that he was found out.


whats extra funny is iirc he wasnt doxed yet and she just immediately knew he was gamergater ethan ralph by picking the worst person out of the room lmfao, at least going by articles and comments at the time mocking him for looking just as youd picture a gamergate head looking like, (looking at you gaytor)


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Apr 22, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Unironically if he did community picks for games it would be marvelous. However I've never seen him complete a game and he more than likely never has.
> LEADER OF GAMER GATE, FAWK YEA! Ralph is the biggest reason gamergate turned into a trash ethots campaign rather fixing unethical bullshit in video game media. They could of actually accomplished something instead they all had to rage at any waman who disagreed (sometimes rightfully so) while appearing like a bunch of incel's to the majority of people.


 Community picks for video games would just turn into a Killstream Kohost multiplayer game of Hearts of Iron 4 with Gaytor as some South American nation, Rand, Dingo and CWC 

come to think of it that would be hilarious


----------



## DonDaLemon (Apr 23, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Community picks for video games would just turn into a Killstream Kohost multiplayer game of Hearts of Iron 4 with Gaytor as some South American nation, Rand, Dingo and CWC
> 
> come to think of it that would be hilarious


Lol Dingo would have to play as Italy


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 23, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i disagree that deplatforming did anything to him, he had more viewers show up early on in his bannings to support him and he could have kept them with better content.


Deplatforming hits everyone that has it happen. No one goes to dlive and especially not trovo to find new streams to watch, this hits your exposure hard. Let's not forget how many times people go "I didn't know you still did your show!" after someone refinds the show after a deplatforming. The majority of viewers don't follow the creators outside of the show, so don't know what's going on. You add that along with Ralph's drunken escapes, ban-happy attitude, and boring self-censorship, you end up a pretty good formula for a dying show.



Ralphamale said:


> How many tries do you reckon it would take Ralph to get the final blue coins in the lava where you have to move through the level in the canoe?



Bitch, please. You act like Ralph would be able to get past some of the harder levels like Secret of the Yoshi-Go-Round or Secret of the Seashell.


Anyways, still gotta watch 2 hours of gunt playing MH:R. Luckily the pacman part was fast. (He talked about how he's gonna be a dad in a month btw lol)


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 23, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Let's not forget how many times people go "I didn't know you still did your show!" after someone refinds the show after a deplatforming.


the thing is though early on people did find his shit and he got banned less because he didnt do retarded stunts as often, not all of his fans were deplatformed and they acted basically as extreme word of mouths networks in the same way people here will be alerted by one person closer to or who finds a shit show. if anything it gave him something to talk about and it was always this massive rally for support. if anything his first ban from youtube saved him because at the time not many remember but the very day before he was openly talking about moving to a more moderate style show talking about news and iirc entertainment which would have led to him being instantly tonka'd.



Cucktry Roads said:


> You add that along with Ralph's drunken escapes, ban-happy attitude, and boring self-censorship, you end up a pretty good formula for a dying show.


thats all ralph though, i dont think someone impaling themselves on a spike can really be attributed to the person who laid it down. technically yeah but for the most part its been gunt dragging his belly on the nail almost on purpose to the point some theorize he subconsciously feels he doesnt deserve what he had or has.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 23, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Deplatforming hits everyone that has it happen. No one goes to dlive and especially not trovo to find new streams to watch, this hits your exposure hard. Let's not forget how many times people go "I didn't know you still did your show!" after someone refinds the show after a deplatforming. The majority of viewers don't follow the creators outside of the show, so don't know what's going on. You add that along with Ralph's drunken escapes, ban-happy attitude, and boring self-censorship, you end up a pretty good formula for a dying show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poison lilypad, watermelon, and pachinko levels would kill him.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 23, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Poison lilypad, watermelon, and pachinko levels would kill him.


Hell, I never completed the lilypad or pachinko levels. Tried them both and said fuck them since they were option.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Apr 23, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Hell, I never completed the lilypad or pachinko levels. Tried them both and said fuck them since they were option.


Why are these two levels such a big deal I beat them when I was like 8 or 9 I get lilypad ride is a pain in the ass but the pachinko machine is easy, didn't even know gunt played anything but sportsball game's.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 25, 2021)

Pacman and MH:R section updated.

I dunno how Pho sits through the streams every night and summarizes it. It's fucking miserable.


----------



## Sammich (Apr 25, 2021)

If gunt was anyone else i would sympathize with him a little.  I used to be a hardcore gamer in my 20s and sadly, even my 30s, but as i draw towards the back side of 40, it's been at least 5-6 years since i've done much besides boring facebook tier shit like hero wars or marvel legends.  I don't have reflexes i had, or built any muscle memory playing a game for dozens or hundreds of hours. 

But this guy is suppose to be a legendary gaymer gaydur..  it's almost like he only cared about the clout he could chase, or the names he could smear..  Nah, that couldn't be it.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Apr 26, 2021)

DSP x Gunt game streams when?
DSP just lost his twitch partnership..... Just sayin Ralph.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Apr 26, 2021)

Didnt he play C&C for some fucking reason and the chat died in real time cause who wants to watch an untrained fat gunt play that?

Also I bet he fuckin plays games on EZ mode. Id pay a dollar to watch him rage and bitch about Bloodborne cause he doesnt have what it takes to beat Gascoigne or even Cleric Beast for that matter.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 26, 2021)

I wonder what gunty would think of Resident Evil 8. From the look of it there’s a lot of things in it almost tailor-made to piss him off. The Duke is a lardass like him except likeable and a good enough cook that it’s a major game mechanic; the merman boss is short, fat, deformed, and tells everyone around him to shut the fuck up just like Ethan does; Lady Dimitrescu is twice his height and that probably confuses his pickled microdick; and the protagonist is fighting to save his daughter while Ralph likely couldn’t care less about his son if he tried.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 2, 2021)

I came back from playing Monster Hunter Rise for eight days and completing it with zero deaths and I can easily confirm that Ethan Ralph sucks at it.
EDIT: For extra shits and giggles, one of the best wide shot gunlances is the Mighty Cornpopper, a reoccurring weapon in the franchise. Also, the only reason why Gunt used the long sword is because it's the starting weapon that you use (specifically the Kamura Blade I). Lazy bastard.


----------



## Terrorist (May 8, 2021)

Imagining AmoGunts...one of them is Xander’s real father


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 14, 2021)

Added C&C:Red Alert and Biomutant section. Also appears that Gunt made the Amongus stream private. That's a real gem of a killstream.tv exclusive...


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jun 14, 2021)

Depending on the game I would totally tune in to watch. No doubt he'd play on easy though.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 14, 2021)

Gunt is about to stream some Battlefield


----------



## Terfatron (Nov 14, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt is about to stream some Battlefield


They call him darksyde Ralph

It's like a autistic dps... I'm kinda amazed tbh


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Mar 12, 2022)

Gunt's playing Elden Ring. This is going to end well...


----------



## Empresa (Mar 12, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> This is going to end well...


muted because they were really clipped to make gifs 





Your browser is not able to display this video.







his first dungeon




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Vickers is unamused with this poor display of "gaming"


----------



## Kup (Mar 12, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> I wonder what gunty would think of Resident Evil 8. From the look of it there’s a lot of things in it almost tailor-made to piss him off. The Duke is a lardass like him except likeable and a good enough cook that it’s a major game mechanic; the merman boss is short, fat, deformed, and tells everyone around him to shut the fuck up just like Ethan does; Lady Dimitrescu is twice his height and that probably confuses his pickled microdick; and the protagonist is fighting to save his daughter while Ralph likely couldn’t care less about his son if he tried.


RE8 is really the “anti-Ralph” game. I’d love to see him play it, especially after his daughter is born. 

That or Mass Effect, him being a stupid evil Renegade would bring the lulz.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 12, 2022)

Empresa said:


> muted because they were really clipped to make gifs
> View attachment 3067217
> View attachment 3067233
> View attachment 3067227
> ...


Oh that can’t end well.


----------



## Edilg (Mar 12, 2022)

Why does Ralph pretend to be a gamer or even like real games? I thought his trophies/achievements revealed that he only played nigger-tier games like NBA, Madden and WWE?


----------



## felted (Mar 12, 2022)

I really want to see the ralphamale play a moba. It'd be pretty interesting to see how his wigger brain deals with ranged advantage, wave management, getting ganked, getting dove under tower, etc.


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 13, 2022)

Even Gator is spitting on Ralph's complete lack of skillz: 


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Spergichu (Mar 13, 2022)

Didn't Josh say he wanted to do some game streams in the future? Is everything Gunt does an attempt to one-up someone?


----------



## An automatic clown (Mar 13, 2022)

Spergichu said:


> Didn't Josh say he wanted to do some game streams in the future? Is everything Gunt does an attempt to one-up someone?


Yeah he said he on this week's MATI. Josh said we'd enjoy watching play CK3. Which I think is Crusader Kings but I'm not sure.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Mar 13, 2022)

Empresa said:


> muted because they were really clipped to make gifs
> View attachment 3067217
> View attachment 3067233
> View attachment 3067227
> ...


My favorite part of that stream was the end were he told the audience that he made "good progress and show his gamer skills".


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Mar 13, 2022)

Supercut of Ethan's gameplay of Elden Ring.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lurkbot Prime (Mar 13, 2022)

Pretty fitting for Ralph to have been fat rolling for so long.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm sure Odysee loves the fact that one of their top streamers is boradcasting pirated Russian spyware. Totally a platform equipped to compete with the likes of Twitch and YouTube. 

No I am not asking people to narc JCaesar187 out, he is just fat hypocritical thief. Remember when he DMCA'ed PPP for commenting on his worthless Patreon or whatever stream and copyright striked countless mirrors of him gunting across the land? He seethed about people "stealing" his "content" that's placed behind a paywall, yet he doesn't even have the decency to buy the game. 

At least Russians and Chinese have decent excuses (still not justified, get a VPN you retard) to pirate games due to (lack of) accessibility. When content is easy to access, most people just pay. People choose the easiest method, if you made your game so hard to pay for, people will just download a copy from some Russian spyware site. Such is not the case of the COMPTED Ralphamale with his $40k subprime repo-in-process and 109 excecutables.


----------



## Fslur (Mar 13, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I'm sure Odysee loves the fact that one of their top streamers is boradcasting pirated Russian spyware.
> 
> No I am not asking people to narc JCaesar187 out, he is just fat hypocritical thief. Remember when he DMCA'ed PPP for commenting on his worthless Patreon or whatever stream and copyright striked countless mirrors of him gunting across the land? He seethed about people "stealing" his "content" that's placed behind a paywall, yet he doesn't even have the decency to buy the game.


Odysee is just happy the theft is happening on their platform.

Ralph pretends the issue is ‘stolen’ content, that’s his cope for someone called him a mean name on the internet…


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Mar 13, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Yeah he said he on this week's MATI. Josh said we'd enjoy watching play CK3. Which I think is Crusader Kings but I'm not sure.


Yeah it's Crusader Kings III.


----------



## Terfatron (Mar 14, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Supercut of Ethan's gameplay of Elden Ring.
> View attachment 3068999



Wow... I dont even with this fatty
Is it the hooves, the pills or the fetal alcohol syndrome making him such a extra retarded gamer?


----------



## TitchBitties (Mar 14, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> Supercut of Ethan's gameplay of Elden Ring.
> View attachment 3068999



God damn the way he spams the roll makes my autism levels spike


----------



## Ethan Joel Wang (Mar 14, 2022)

You know, I had just this idea for a Killstream show: Gunt Center CX wherein Ralph tries to play kusoge on stream and see how far before he rage pigs out of it.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 14, 2022)

If he somehow gets far enough, what are the chances that he loses his shit upon seeing a Godskin Noble?


----------



## Mr. Pestilence (Mar 27, 2022)

Ralph’s bing-bing wahoo playtime history for anyone curious.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 28, 2022)

Mr. Pestilence said:


> Ralph’s bing-bing wahoo playtime history for anyone curious.


Why buy so many games if you're just going to rage quit after 2 hours or so? 

Or maybe only a faggot like me can dump 1000 hours into Breath of the Wild. The true Ralphamale plays a game for 2 hours and proceeds to holler.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 28, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Why buy so many games if you're just going to rage quit after 2 hours or so?
> 
> Or maybe only a faggot like me can dump 1000 hours into Breath of the Wild. The true Ralphamale plays a game for 2 hours and proceeds to holler.


I don't get it, with Metroid prime he played less than 1 hour probably less than 30 min. Why? What is the point? Just to be able to claim he played it? We all know Ralph is not really into video games unless he can roleplay as a jogger (and pretend he is a regular sized person) in one of his NBA games or live out his wrestling fantasies. 
Why even bother buying anything else if that's the only thing he likes?


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 4, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I don't get it, with Metroid prime he played less than 1 hour probably less than 30 min. Why? What is the point? Just to be able to claim he played it? We all know Ralph is not really into video games unless he can roleplay as a jogger (and pretend he is a regular sized person) in one of his NBA games or live out his wrestling fantasies.
> Why even bother buying anything else if that's the only thing he likes?



Alice is a big Animal Crossing fan. Ralph even bought her games for Christmas trying to slink down her chimney. He clearly was trying to be that middle aged guy hanging around Hot Topic trying to pick up wannabe teenage goth girls mad at their dads. This is the account of a groomer.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Apr 30, 2022)

Ralph's supposed to be doing a Command and Conquer tournament today, but it's already 1 hour past due.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 30, 2022)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Ralph's supposed to be doing a Command and Conquer tournament today, but it's already 1 hour past due.
> 
> View attachment 3233620


No way in hell he knows how to play that.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 30, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> No way in hell he knows how to play that.


weve seen him play, and yes he doesnt know how to play


----------



## Christorian X (May 1, 2022)

We need to dupe Ralph into playing with Wings and DSP somehow.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (May 1, 2022)

Did anyone catch how the final free for all match went? I went and started watching Daddy Gym


----------



## Lincoln A-log (May 1, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> We need to dupe Ralph into playing with Wings and DSP somehow.


I'd pay to see that


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 3, 2022)

You shouldn't have chosen Ukraine Ralph.


----------

